# Shelley grapes?



## munkee41182 (Nov 18, 2012)

Normally I make my wine from kits, but my nephew is currently working on his girlfriend's family vineyard where they just harvested their grapes and turned them into juice. They are looking to turn the juice into wine - honestly I have no where to know how to begin. I know the basics and could probably work through a merlot, Pinot, fruit or a Riesling from "scratch" on my own - but have never heard of Shelley grapes (or Shelly?). Can someone help lead me into the right direction on how to go about this particularly with this grape?


----------



## winemakingscientist (Nov 22, 2012)

I googled and found reference to a "Sweet Shelly" grape. It is sometimes spelled with the extra "e". It is NY47616 (Bath x (Fredonia x Black Monukka). It looks like it's more of a table grape than a wine grape. But I've made plenty of wine from concord juice, and while it's not as good as starting with wine grapes, it's still pretty good.


----------

